
Ask HN: Which mobile stack to choose, for a desktop/web dev? - justaguyhere
First mobile project, absolutely no clue about mobile dev. I&#x27;m primarily a web dev.<p>Which stack to choose (anything other than Obj-C is fine)? Any advice?
======
liulantao
I would choose Electron or NW.js. they are based on Nodejs, let the
development process easy as long as you have some knowledge of
HTML/CSS/JavaScript. However they don't support all of the native system
features.

